# (CA) Black Labrador Retriever Stud



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Black Lab for stud. "K's Man in Black" MH. (Toby) (Qualifying 4th)
FC AFC Rockliffs Just Do It (2012 High point am ) X Emma's Perfect Storm Kate SH. Toby is a very handsome well proprtioned talented dog. Excellent marker, good drive, trains easy, good memory, and off switch when not working. He has a geat personality that stands out from other labs.
OFA hips good
Elbows normal
Eye Cerf
EIC, CNM Clear (tested)
Contact info: 8 three 1 905 789six
Check out his Pedigree on huntinglabpedigree.com. Some of the dogs included Fargo Il, World Famous Telepath, Carolina's Smoke on Water, Baracuda Blue, and many more. 
ATTACH=CONFIG]26467[/ATTACH]


----------

